# *** Insert options for easton axis/fmj ***



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

they do make brass HIT inserts that are heavier.....if your goal is just adding weight up front this will do over stock aluminum ones. Never had problems with my HIT inserts


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

dwagoner said:


> they do make brass HIT inserts that are heavier.....if your goal is just adding weight up front this will do over stock aluminum ones. Never had problems with my HIT inserts


ive seen them and might end up buying some....just thought id seek any other opinions.
I figured there might be other brands/types that might be better suited.
I currently have the HIT normal inserts and there is a small gap between arrow and field tip.
I have some BAR ordered and figured they would take care of that....
Im just tossin the idea around about adding 50gr to the front without purchasing new BH.
thanks


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

bump


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

up for the late crowd...


----------



## Jeremy Babcock (Jan 16, 2011)

Im kind of in the same boat. I believe the Gold Tip Kinetic inserts/outsert will work and on goldtip's sight you can add screw on weights to the back of the insert. I'm not sure is they will work with your inserts already installed though. Firenock also makes an insert/outsert that is similar to the gold tip. Both match the inside diameter of the FMJ.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

The Firenock AIA20A and AIA20S are freshly US patented self concentric half out insert that is specially design to use on 0.202-0.240" ID shaft. This design will prevent mushrooming of the shaft when hitting really hard objects. The weight of AIA20A and AIA20S are 18 and 56 grains respectively. They are made of 7075 and 303 stainless respectively.

You can also do some reading on the US patent that were awarded by this design. US Pat# US Patent 8,403,777 http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...tml/PTO/srchnum.htm&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=8,403,777

Below is a picture of the Aluminum one and a technical diagram of its cross-section illustration. the reverse taper neck is where all the magic is.


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

any more?
bump :}


----------



## speed1 (Apr 13, 2006)

The brass HIT inserts are your only option I think ccriley6, the HIT inserts you have installed now can be removed, there are some youtube vids that show you how to do it, if I remember correctly the guy heats a brass screw to loosen the epoxy, (brass transfers heat really well). hope this helps, good luck.


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

speed1 said:


> The brass HIT inserts are your only option I think ccriley6, the HIT inserts you have installed now can be removed, there are some youtube vids that show you how to do it, if I remember correctly the guy heats a brass screw to loosen the epoxy, (brass transfers heat really well). hope this helps, good luck.


thanks for the info!


----------



## johnwhite84 (Jan 19, 2014)

Firenock outserts would be heavier and more protective, firenock aeroinsert aa you can use the gold tip weights and make very small adjustments, firenock also makes them in stainless as mentioned to add weight and never bend on ya, you can go with the complete gold tip design, or brass hit. Pretty much it as far as I know. Most of the other inserts for these small diameter shafts are junk.


----------



## tadpole (Oct 10, 2005)

Why is there a small gap between arrow and tip? If they won't screw in all the way your not inserting them all the way. Check your insert tool and make sure it is clean of any glue so you can get a good seat on the insert. But firenock stuff is good stuff also, I've got some outserts for my Injexions.


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

What is the cost of the firenock outsert that's interesting. Do all the fmj have issues with the mushrooming on hard impacts?


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

Never mind I look on the website, kinda steep for the heavier ones.


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

Firenock 1/2 outserts are $19.99 a dozen. I am using them on 3 dozen arrrows at the time. I have only had ONE issue with the ones Im using and that was because I miss-fired glanced off the target hit my wood target support. 

The new AA fit great to the axis shafts. You can also add a threaded hex bolt in the back end of them and bump up FOC. I have 400axis with 15.23%FOC. and my 340's I must made up yesterday have 13.28%FOC. Removing the wraps bumps is up because they weigh 10 grains. I user ten green hex bolt screwed into the back of the insert to pump its weight up to 33 grains. You can get these tiny little both at hardware stores in the bulk bins weighing from 10 to about 30 grains. The 3/8 inch long ones are 10 grains.


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Firenock said:


> The Firenock AIA20A and AIA20S are freshly US patented self concentric half out insert that is specially design to use on 0.202-0.240" ID shaft. This design will prevent mushrooming of the shaft when hitting really hard objects. The weight of AIA20A and AIA20S are 18 and 56 grains respectively. They are made of 7075 and 303 stainless respectively.
> 
> You can also do some reading on the US patent that were awarded by this design. US Pat# US Patent 8,403,777 http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...tml/PTO/srchnum.htm&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=8,403,777
> 
> Below is a picture of the Aluminum one and a technical diagram of its cross-section illustration. the reverse taper neck is where all the magic is.


Are these inserts open threaded on the back side to accept screw-in add on weights like the Gold Tip FACT system or do you have your own system to add additional weight? I'm looking at these possibly for GT Kinetic BG200s but I would need more weight than the 56gr(roughly double that).


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

That is correct it is open thread at the back to accept weights.


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Will it take the gold tip fact system or do you have your own?


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

They are all 8-32 thread. So everything works with everything. I do not have any system.


----------



## trapper.robi (Jul 9, 2011)

Check out the black eagle ss half in/outserts. They weigh 56 grains and are super tough so far. Been using them about a year, havent bent one yet and i shoot quite a bit year round. $20 a dozen, which is avout average from what Ive seen.


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Firenock said:


> They are all 8-32 thread. So everything works with everything. I do not have any system.


Can you tell me how far into a carbon shaft they extend, primarily the SS version for a Kinetic BG200? Looking at also adding an external footing if I go with these and trying to figure out how long it will need to be.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

The engineering diagram at thread #7 shows you exact length.


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry I missed that.


----------

